# HDD/SSD Drive Speed Thread



## spirit

*HDD/SSD Drive Speed Thread*
CF's Official Crystal Disk Mark Benchmark Thread
________________________

*Leaderboards!*
Scroll down for instructions on how to run the benchmark!

_Last updated:  *11/08/2017*_


*Read Speed Leaderboard (PCIe and m.2 SSDs)*

Username | Drive | Read Speed (MB/s)

Geoff | Samsung 960 EVO 500GB (m.2) | 3298
Calin | Corsair Force MP500 240GB (m.2) | 2771
Laquer Head | Toshiba XG3 NVME (m.2) | 2644
hogdaddy | Intel 750 400GB (PCI Express) | 2370
salvage-this | Samsung 950 Pro m.2 (Lycom DT-120 m.2 to PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter) | 2288


*Read Speed Leaderboard (SATA RAID SSDs)*

Username | Drive | Read Speed (MB/s)

Geoff | 3x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1619
salvage-this | 4x Samsung 850 Pro 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1298
Shane | 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1106
Geoff | 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1069
kdfresh09 | 2x Samsung 840 Pro (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1023
Laquer Head | 2x Samsung 850 Pro (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 993.2
claptonman | 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 974.7
Shane | 2x OCZ Vertex 2 LE (RAID-0) (SATA 3GB/s) | 366.6


*Read Speed Leaderboard (SSDs)*

Username | Drive | Read Speed (MB/s)

voyagerfan99 | Samsung 850 Pro 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 562
MyCattMaxx | Toshiba Q Series Pro 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 551.9
tylerjb | Samsung 850 Pro 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 549.6
SpriteMidr | Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 548.8
claptonman | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 535.7
Agent Smith | Crucial MX300 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 533.8
beers | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 532.4
Geoff | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 528.9
Ethan3.14159 | Samsung 840 EVO 500GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 522.2
Shane | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 521.3
Currency | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 521.3
spirit | Samsung 850 Pro 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 518.8
SmileMan | Samsung 840 EVO 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 517.3
spirit | Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 515.5
SmileMan | Kingston mS100 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 513.5
spirit | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 511.3
spirit | Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 510.1
Ethan3.14159 | Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 507.5
SmileMan | Toshiba THNSNH 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 500
Gooberman | Crucial M4 64GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 496.4
spirit | Crucial M4 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 488.2
spirit | Kingston SSDNow v300 480GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 484.7
Motoxrdude | Samsung 840 Pro 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 482.5
spirit | Crucial m4/Micron C400 64GB (Microsoft Surface Pro) (SATA 6GB/s) | 481.1
spirit | SanDisk Extreme 240GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 479.1
claptonman | Intel 520 240GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 476.9
spirit | OCZ Vertex 4 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 468.5
voyagerfan99 | Crucial M500 256GB  (SATA 6GB/s) | 465.8
spirit | Kingston SSDNow v300 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 443.7
voyagerfan99 | Intel 520 Series 120GB (SATA 6GB/s Expansion Card) | 364.5
Shane | Samsung mSATA SSD (SATA 6GB/s, mSATA) | 338.2
Gooberman | WD Caviar Blue 1TB (RAID-0) (SATA 3GB/s) | 305.7
mep916 | Intel X-25/M 120GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 239.4
voyagerfan99 | Samsung PM810 256GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 247.2
spirit | SanDisk Extreme 120GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 243.3
Currency | OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 218


*Read Speed Leaderboard (HDDs)*

Username | Drive | Read Speed (MB/s)

kdfresh09 | Seagate Barracuda 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 210.8
PCunicorn | WD Caviar Blue 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 176.9
SpriteMidr | 2x Seagate Barracuda 2TB (RAID-1) (SATA 6GB/s) | 164.0
claptonman | Seagate Barracuda 3TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 163.4
claptonman | HGST Deskstar NAS 3TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 161.3
SmileMan | Hitachi Travelstar 7K1000 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 138.4
spirit | Hitachi 500GB 7200 RPM 2.5" (SATA 6GB/s) | 122.5
SmileMan | WD Scorpio Blue 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 111.2
spirit | Hitachi Travelstar 7K500 500GB (USB 3.0) | 107.9
spirit | Seagate 1TB SSHD 5400 RPM 8GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 97.95
Geoff | 4x WD Red 4TB (RAID-5) (1Gbps Ethernet Link) | 97.79
claptonman | WD Caviar Black 750GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 97.70
SpriteMidr | WD 5000LVX (SATA 6GB/s) | 93.45
Shane | Hitachi Travelstar 500GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 92.43
spirit | WD Caviar Green 2TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 88.73
claptonman | WD Raptor 10K RPM 150GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 87.16
Currency | WD Caviar Green 2TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 86.09
spirit | Hitachi Deskstar 160GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 82.26
voyagerfan99 | WD Caviar Black 500GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 81.45
Darren | Samsung Spinpoint M8 750GB 5400 RPM (SATA 3GB/s) | 72.0


*Read Speed Leaderboard (USB Flash Drives and other mobile storage mediums)*

Username | Drive | Read Speed (MB/s)

spirit | Lexar Professional 2933x 64GB (USB 3.0 - XQD card used with Lexar LRWXQDU-7000 Rev A XQD card reader) | 260.4
spirit | SanDisk Extreme USB 3.0 64GB (USB 3.0 - Flash Drive) | 258.9
claptonman | Patriot Rage 64GB (USB 3.0 - Flash Drive) | 205.6
spirit | Kingston DataTraveller 100 G3 64GB (USB 3.0 - Flash Drive) | 101.6
spirit | SanDisk Extreme PRO 95MB/s SDXC 64GB (Internal card reader - SD card) | 93.92
spirit | SanDisk Extreme 45MB/s SDHC 32GB (Internal card reader - SD card) | 45.85
SmileMan | Centron Datastick 'Sport' 32GB (USB 2.0 - Flash Drive) | 23.65


*Read Speed Leaderboard (RAM Disks)*

Username | RAM Used | Read Speed (MB/s)

beers | G.Skill RipJaws-X 2133MHz (8GB RAM Disk) | 14516
tylerjb | G.Skill RipJaws 4 3000MHz (6GB RAM Disk) | 10087
beers | G.Skill RipJaws-X 2133MHz (6GB RAM Disk) | 7950
Gooberman | G.Skill Ares 1866MHz (RAM Disk) | 7235
SmileMan | Kingston HyperX 1600MHz Grey (RAM Disk) | 6682
Ethan3.14159 | Corsair Vengeance 2666MHz DDR4 (4GB RAM Disk) | 6621
Shane | G.Skill RipJaws-X 1600MHz (4GB RAM Disk) | 6591
salvage-this | 64GB DDR4 2133MHz (4GB RAM Disk) | 5812
Agent Smith | 800MHz DDR2 (1.1GB RAM Disk) | 3052
voyagerfan99 | G.Skill RipJaws-X 1600MHz (8GB RAM Disk) | 2725
Agent Smith | G.Skill 800MHz DDR2 (3GB RAM Disk) | 2092



*Write Speed Leaderboard (PCIe and m.2 SSDs)*

Username | Drive | Write Speed (MB/s)

Geoff | Samsung 960 EVO 500GB (m.2) | 1800
Laquer Head | Toshiba XG3 NVME (m.2) | 1064
hogdaddy | Intel 750 400GB (PCI Express)| 1039
Calin | Corsair Force MP500 240GB (m.2) | 1021
salvage-this | Samsung 950 Pro m.2 (Lycom DT-120 m.2 to PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter) | 950.7


*Write Speed Leaderboard (SATA RAID SSDs)*

Username | Drive | Write Speed (MB/s)

Geoff | 3x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1525
salvage-this | 4x Samsung 850 Pro 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1078
Shane | 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1043
Laquer Head | 2x Samsung 850 Pro (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 1036
kdfresh09 | 2x Samsung 840 Pro (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 986.6
Geoff | 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 937.9
claptonman | 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (RAID-0) (SATA 6GB/s) | 910.6
Shane | 2x OCZ Vertex 2 LE (RAID-0) (SATA 3GB/s) | 129.2


*Write Speed Leaderboard (SSDs)*

Username | Drive | Write Speed (MB/s)

voyagerfan99 | Samsung 850 Pro 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 532
SpriteMidr | Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 529.3
tylerjb | Samsung 850 Pro 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 521.9
claptonman | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 519.4
MyCattMaxx | Toshiba Q Series Pro 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 518.4
beers | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 516.4
Shane | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 510.1
Currency | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 509.6
Geoff | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 506.5
Ethan3.14159 | Samsung 840 EVO 500GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 505.5
Agent Smith | Crucial MX300 256GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 504.6
spirit | Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 500.5
SmileMan | Samsung 840 EVO 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 497.8
spirit | Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 497.2
Ethan3.14159 | Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 492.9
spirit | Samsung 850 Pro 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 491.2
spirit | Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 481.6
SmileMan | Toshiba THNSNH 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 454.6
spirit | OCZ Vertex 4 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 380.3
Motoxrdude | Samsung 840 Pro 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 343.5
Gooberman | WD Caviar Blue 1TB (RAID-0) (SATA 3GB/s) | 286.6
voyagerfan99 | Crucial M500 256GB  (SATA 6GB/s)  | 281.7
spirit | Kingston SSDNow v300 480GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 247.5
claptonman | Intel 520 240GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 236.1
voyagerfan99 | Samsung PM810 256GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 228.7
spirit | SanDisk Extreme 240GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 212.5
spirit | Crucial M4 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 195.4
Smileman | Kingston mS100 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 189.8
Currency | OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 168.9
voyagerfan99 | Intel 520 Series 120GB (SATA 6GB/s Expansion Card) | 156.7
spirit | Kingston SSDNow v300 120GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 139.4
Gooberman | Crucial M4 64GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 109.4
mep916 | Intel X-25/M 120GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 117.6
spirit | Crucial m4/Micron C400 64GB (Microsoft Surface Pro) (SATA 6GB/s) | 106.0
Shane | Samsung mSATA SSD (SATA 6GB/s, mSATA) | 87.89


*Write Speed Leaderboard (HDDs)*

Username | Drive | Write Speed (MB/s)

kdfresh09 | Seagate Barracuda 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 205.1
PCunicorn | WD Caviar Blue 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 176.8
claptonman | HGST Deskstar NAS 3TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 158.9
claptonman | Seagate Barracuda 3TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 153.3
SmileMan | Hitachi Travelstar 7K1000 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 129.2
spirit | Hitachi 500GB 7200 RPM 2.5" (SATA 6GB/s) | 117.1
SmileMan | WD Scorpio Blue 1TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 110.6
spirit | Hitachi Travelstar 7K500 500GB (USB 3.0) | 107
Geoff | 4x WD Red 4TB (RAID-5) (1Gbps Ethernet Link) | 106.2
spirit | Seagate 1TB SSHD 5400 RPM 8GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 100.1
Darren | Samsung Spinpoint M8 750GB 5400 RPM (SATA 3GB/s) | 93.95
claptonman | WD Caviar Black 750GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 92.93
Shane | Hitachi Travelstar 500GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 91.4
SpriteMidr | WD 5000LVX (SATA 6GB/s) | 90.81
Currency | WD Caviar Green 2TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 85.35
spirit | WD Caviar Green 2TB (SATA 6GB/s) | 82.42
claptonman | WD Raptor 10K RPM 150GB (SATA 6GB/s) | 81.91
voyagerfan99 | WD Caviar Black 500GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 80.93
spirit | Hitachi Deskstar 160GB (SATA 3GB/s) | 69.24
SpriteMidr | 2x Seagate Barracuda 2TB (RAID-1) (SATA 6GB/s) | 63.41


*Write Speed Leaderboard (USB Flash Drives and other mobile storage mediums)*

Username | Drive | Write Speed (MB/s)

spirit | SanDisk Extreme USB 3.0 64GB (USB 3.0 - Flash Drive) | 216.3
spirit | Lexar Professional 2933x 64GB (USB 3.0 - XQD card used with Lexar LRWXQDU-7000 Rev A XQD card reader) | 153.8
claptonman | Patriot Rage 64GB (USB 3.0 - Flash Drive) | 86.62
spirit | SanDisk Extreme PRO 95MB/s SDXC 64GB (Internal card reader - SD card) | 85.28
spirit | Kingston DataTraveller 100 G3 64GB (USB 3.0 - Flash Drive) | 51.07
spirit | SanDisk Extreme 45MB/s SDHC 32GB (Internal card reader - SD card) | 42.15
SmileMan | Centron Datastick 'Sport' 32GB (USB 2.0 - Flash Drive) | 10.72


*Write Speed Leaderboard (RAM Disks)*

Username | RAM Used | Read Speed (MB/s)

beers | G.Skill RipJaws-X 2133MHz (8GB RAM Disk) | 30570
beers | G.Skill RipJaws-X 2133MHz (6GB RAM Disk) | 12186
Gooberman | G.Skill Ares 1866MHz (RAM Disk) | 10847
Ethan3.14159 | Corsair Vengeance 2666MHz DDR4 (4GB RAM Disk) | 10478
tylerjb | G.Skill RipJaws 4 3000MHz (6GB RAM Disk) | 9726
SmileMan | Kingston HyperX 1600MHz Grey (RAM Disk) | 9677
Shane | G.Skill RipJaws-X 1600MHz (4GB RAM Disk) | 9473
salvage-this | 64GB DDR4 2133MHz (4GB RAM Disk) | 8611
Agent Smith | G.Skill 800MHz DDR2 (3GB RAM Disk) | 3237
voyagerfan99 | G.Skill RipJaws-X 1600MHz (8GB RAM Disk) | 2967
Agent Smith | 800MHz DDR2 (1.1GB RAM Disk) | 1612



________________________

*How to run the benchmark*

Feel free to post results for:

- SATA/IDE HDDs
- SATA 3GB/s / 6GB/s SSDs
- USB 2.0/3.0 Flash Drives
- RAM Disks

Whatever else you think is appropriate.

The rules are quite simple:

1 - Download CrystalDiskMark from *here*

2 - Make sure that Crystal is performing each test 5 times and is doing the 1000MB test, see below:

 

These are the default settings so you shouldn't need to change anything.

3 - Run the test on whichever drive you want to bench.

4 - Once the test has completed, open up Notepad and write the following in it:

- Your CF username and 'computerforum.com'
- The date
- The drive which you just benched, the size of the drive (including for RAM Disks) and the interface that it is running on.

Failure to include these details in your screenshot will result in your score not appearing on the leaderboards.

5 - Post the result!


*Note about RAID-0 setups*

Unless otherwise stated when posting your score, I will assume that you are using *two drives* in your RAID-0 configuration. The same is reflected in the leaderboards.

If you've already posted a score from a RAID-0 configuration that has more than two drives in the array, please let me know so that your leaderboard entry can be amended.


_*Note about Samsung SSDs*_

Please note that scores posted for Samsung SSDs with the RAPID mode enabled (enabled through Samsung Magician software) _*will not*_ be appearing on the leaderboard because these scores are not a true representation of the drive's actual performance.

Instead, please run CrystalDiskMark with RAPID mode _disabled_.


________________________


Here is what I have benched. I may bench a 240GB SanDisk Extreme SSD and a 128GB Crucial M4 in the near future.

SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB (SATA 6GB/s)

 


Flash Drive: SanDisk Extreme USB 3.0 64GB (USB 3.0)


----------



## PCunicorn

Damn it, what about USB1 drives?!  JK I will post results tomorrow or the day after that. We have needed a thread like this


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Damn it, what about USB1 drives?!  JK I will post results tomorrow or the day after that. We have needed a thread like this



If you can dig one up, you can bench a USB 1.0 or 1.1 drive if you want. There's nothing saying you can't.


----------



## speedx77x

You can also do this with Dxtory but this is probably better


----------



## FuryRosewood

I dont think this is a good place for this thread, wouldnt harddrives been better?


----------



## PCunicorn

Well it's for Flash drives to.


----------



## speedx77x

FuryRosewood said:


> I dont think this is a good place for this thread, wouldnt harddrives been better?



Well its still General Computer Chat, but to be more specific; drives would be an ideal location


----------



## porterjw

I limit it to 60 in the work truck, 65-70 in the Sonata, and 65-130 in the Bird.

Oh...wrong type of drive speed...


----------



## Shane

Moved thread to "Computer Memory and Hard Drives" 

Will post up some scores from my Raid0 Vertex2 (Sata 3GB/s) tomorrow and one from my Kingston Data traveler USB 3.0


----------



## Gooberman

Crucial M4 64GB with 40GB partition(other is arch linux xD)






Raid 0 WD blue 1TB(minus 50GB for driver storage and stuff)


----------



## spirit

Yeah I agree it's now in a better location, sorry. 

Good to see some scores already. I remember the M4 had good read speeds but not so good write speeds.


----------



## Shane

Here we go.

Slow compared to you guys,The drives are getting old but still good performers,I plan to upgrade eventually to a 250+GB Sata3 SSD but they're too pricy atm.

2x 60GB OCZ Vertex2 LE Raid0


----------



## spirit

WD Caviar Green 2TB


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> WD Caviar Green 2TB



Is there a difference between the x64 and x32 version? (difference in score I mean?)

Also maybe include pci express drives? And ram?


----------



## PCunicorn

Actually a RAM speed test thread would be cool, but RAM is seperated from HDDs. And if you mean testing RAM disks, that's useless I think.


----------



## Darren

I'll do mine when I get home. Good idea for a thread.


----------



## Virssagòn

PCunicorn said:


> Actually a RAM speed test thread would be cool, but RAM is seperated from HDDs. And if you mean testing RAM disks, that's useless I think.



Not anymore, soon there will be DDR4 with basic amount of 8-16GB ram and max 100+GB (idk the exact amount) ram for professionals! So you can easily split up half your ram to make a ramdisk


----------



## PCunicorn

Lol yes, but SSD speed will also be much faster when DDR4 gets down to the price per GB of an SSD (Which I doubt it ever will)


----------



## Virssagòn

PCunicorn said:


> Lol yes, but SSD speed will also be much faster when DDR4 gets down to the price per GB of an SSD (Which I doubt it ever will)



Ram is an essential piece of hardware + when DDR4 becomes the norm, it will be as cheap as DDR3 now, but in much greater capacity. + SSDs will never be as fast as a ramdisk.

Anyway, here is slow my centon usb 2.0 (idk the real model name of it)





Ramdisk of my ram:


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Is there a difference between the x64 and x32 version? (difference in score I mean?)
> 
> Also maybe include pci express drives? And ram?


I'm not sure if there is a score difference between the x86 and x64 versions of Crystal Disk or not. I just downloaded the x86 version since it looks like the x64 is in beta.

I left the thread title quite open, so yeah go ahead and post RAM disks and PCI Express drives.

I think if I do make a leaderboard for this thread eventually I might just make 'Fastest Read Speed' and 'Fastest Write Speed' since I think there's going to be a lot of different drives which people are testing. That sounds fine to me, what do other people think? 



SmileMan said:


> Ramdisk of my ram:


Fast!!


----------



## Virssagòn

Do you mean like all read speeds summed up --> 1score. Or just the 1st digit (seq)?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Do you mean like all read speeds summed up --> 1score. Or just the 1st digit (seq)?



Have two leaderboards, one for read speeds and one for write speeds. 

So for example it could look like this:

Read Speed Leaderboard:
Spirit - OCZ Vertex 4 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) - 450MB/s
SmileMan - OCZ Agility III 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) - 440MB/s

etc

and then the same kind of idea for the write speed leaderboard.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Have two leaderboards, one for read speeds and one for write speeds.
> 
> So for example it could look like this:
> 
> Read Speed Leaderboard:
> Spirit - OCZ Vertex 4 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) - 450MB/s
> SmileMan - OCZ Agility III 128GB (SATA 6GB/s) - 440MB/s
> 
> etc
> 
> and then the same kind of idea for the write speed leaderboard.



Yeah, I know, but are you going to make the sum of all read scores (seq, random,...) in one score and the same for the write speed? Or just only the seq. scores?


Btw, the seq read speed of mine is only 230 mb/s lol, I think it's reduced in speed because 99% of the storage is used


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Yeah, I know, but are you going to make the sum of all read scores (seq, random,...) in one score and the same for the write speed? Or just only the seq. scores?



Ah sorry, misunderstood you there.  I'll use the sequential read and write scores.


----------



## Gooberman

I WIN


----------



## Virssagòn

Wow, that'd be a fast drive! Image the speed when DDR4 comes on the retail market with 64gb capacity and a  speed above 3000 MHz seen as 'Normal' ;P.


----------



## spirit

I will probably make the first leaderboards tomorrow or on Sunday.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> I will probably make the first leaderboards tomorrow or on Sunday.



Nice


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Nice



First leaderboards are up (see first post). I will try to update them every 2 weeks or so depending on the number of new results.


----------



## Shane

Good thread,Although im thinking the (Ramdisk) scores/leader board should be separate from the "proper" drive speeds.


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> Good thread,Although im thinking the (Ramdisk) scores/leader board should be separate from the "proper" drive speeds.



Yeah, they do really change the scores quite a bit. I think I am going to separate them.


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Yeah, they do really change the scores quite a bit. I think I am going to separate them.



I think it would just be a cleaner layout. 

Here is my ramdisk score. 






Will be interesting to see what others with 1600Mhz will score.


----------



## spirit

Excellent, I have added your score to the leaderboard. I'll create visual leaderboards for the RAM Disks when a few more results are posted.

From now on, if you are benching a RAM Disk, I would like you to include the size of the RAM Disk in your screenshot (a bit like how Shane has done it above). Failure to do this will result in your scores not going on the leaderboard.


----------



## Gooberman

it says the size of the disk in the benchmark lol


----------



## spirit

Ah yeah, only noticed that haha. Obviously wasn't paying attention.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Gooberman said:


> I WIN



10847?!!! 

Maaaan.....that is too fast even for the RAM DISK  !!!

Maaaan......by looking at all the speeds you guys have (wether they are drive speeds or RAM DISK speeds),they are ALL a LOT LOT LOT higher than mine lmao!!!

Right now I am seriously thinking to replace my old machine.Really...

Well I definetely lose:

Write speed (MB/S): 4.3 xD

Haven't tried RAM DISK yet.But I am pretty sure it would save my life lol!


----------



## spirit

Post a screenshot of your Crystal Disk Score score STARS using the instructions in the first post if you're going to submit a score please.


----------



## Virssagòn

maybe you should turn the graphs and display the best score on the top? ;P


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> maybe you should turn the graphs and display the best score on the top? ;P



I thought you were gonna bring that up. I'll have a look at that later, just trying to upgrade to 8.1 at the moment.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

spirit said:


> Post a screenshot of your Crystal Disk Score score STARS using the instructions in the first post if you're going to submit a score please.


 
LoL if I do that I would be embarassed xD !
But I will do that soon anyway and post the scores.But don't expect anything above 4.3 MB/S lmao!Even 4.3 will be a miracle if it even gets to 4.3 rofl! 

By the way...what SSD of 512GB capacity is the FASTEST of all?
Because...by looking at all these scores...I am seriously considering to get the best SSD of 512 GB and a new computer lol.


----------



## Shane

Results on the drives in my Laptop.














Not sure what the point of the MSata drive in this laptop is for,As i can install windows to it but it cannot boot from this drive,Neither does it show up as a bootable hard drive to select in the BIOS...only the Hitachi so i cant actually use it as a bootable SSD to run windows from,Only as storage.


Also,I think one of my Vertex 2 drives has failed this morning,It wont boot and in my raid settings it says its failed..going to take them out and test them both with SSD Life...hopefully if one has failed i can RMA.


----------



## Shane

Finally got my Samsung 840 Evo.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

My data is being backed up right now and I took a look at the speed of the data transfer and the biggest transfer WRITE speed it gets is ONLY 5.4 MB/sec lmao!

xD !!!

This is on a pure HDDs 7200 RPM (both of them) connected through USB.
No RAMDISK or anything like that was used. 

Wow...only 5.4 MB/sec...and you guys get 90 or 100 or even more lmao!

Now that's a HUGE difference... xD!!!


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> Finally got my Samsung 840 Evo.



Wow! That's quick! I will test the Crucial M4 and the SanDisk Extreme 240GB soon and then update the leaderboards! 

Would be great to get some more scores, especially from those with SSDs!


----------



## spirit

Crucial M4 scores on 6GB/s. I remember this drive reading quickly but writing relatively slowly compared to some of the newer SSDs which I've used.







Here is how the SanDisk Extreme 240GB fared. Seems it also writes slower than most of the drives out there. It's an old screenshot, but it is genuine so I just wrote my details to the left and put today's date on it.






The leaderboards will be updated shortly. 

Would be nice to get even more results! :good:


----------



## Gooberman

Just going to say it, you're leader board is all screwed up with other people's reads and writes lol xD


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Would be nice to get even more results! :good:



The older Laptop i have has an OCZ ONYZ,Il bench that soon.


----------



## spirit

Gooberman said:


> Just going to say it, you're leader board is all screwed up with other people's reads and writes lol xD


Hadn't noticed that. Thanks for the heads up. I'll get it fixed at some point today.



Shane said:


> The older Laptop i have has an OCZ ONYZ,Il bench that soon.


Nice!


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> Crucial M4 scores on 6GB/s. I remember this drive reading quickly but writing relatively slowly compared to some of the newer SSDs which I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how the SanDisk Extreme 240GB fared. Seems it also writes slower than most of the drives out there. It's an old screenshot, but it is genuine so I just wrote my details to the left and put today's date on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaderboards will be updated shortly.
> 
> Would be nice to get even more results! :good:



Rule breaker! How do we know it's genuine? It could be stolen off the internet. I don't care if you are a  "VIP Member" with 12,000 posts and it's your own thre... yeah I guess you don't need to prove it do you


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Rule breaker! How do we know it's genuine? It could be stolen off the internet. I don't care if you are a  "VIP Member" with 12,000 posts and it's your own thre... yeah I guess you don't need to prove it do you



Haha.  It's not nicked off the internet, it is genuinely a drive which I've tested and those are the scores which I got. 

I've fixed the write speed leaderboard and put a new graph up for the write speeds. The read speed leaderboard and graph looks fine to me, so I must have managed to mess the write speed leaderboard up yesterday. :/


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Oh man...you people are getting so great speeds.
I wish I can have that ability so I don't have to wait for my data to get transfered for DAYS!!!!!!!!!! 
Not to mention that my last data backup process I performed took almost 2 days to finish lmao!
I admit it had more than 500000 files to copy,but still...


----------



## spirit

If you're going to post to here, would you mind also posting your scores?

Thanks.


----------



## spirit

Ran Crystal Disk on the hard drive in my secondary PC with the E6300. Turns out it's a 160GB Hitachi Deskstar.


----------



## spirit

Anybody else got any other drives to bench? I've run out of drives to bench I think!


----------



## Shane

Crystal Disk mark does not play nice with my OCZ Solid,It shows super low performance score...at first thought my SSD was faulty but when testing it with ATTO i get near enough the OCZ Solids specs,So i didn't post the score...must be something to do with Crystaldisk mark. 

I'm about to install Windows 8.1 to my Laptop though which has a OCZ Vertex 2,Will post that up when its ready.

Come on guys post them benchmarks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

My primary and secondary drives in my desktop.


----------



## spirit

Thanks for posting the scores Travis! :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

Shane said:


> Finally got my Samsung 840 Evo.



I want that disk  My agility III needs to be changed...


----------



## Shane

Also with rapid mode enabled...nice little feature.


----------



## spirit

'Samsung Magician' - great name for software!  

And crikey those speeds are impressive!

I will be updating the leaderboard before or on Sunday 10th by the way.


----------



## Virssagòn

Shane said:


> Also with rapid mode enabled...nice little feature.



And can you use it all the time or does it also have disadvantages? Because this would change the world of ssds lol


----------



## spirit

New leaderboards and graphs are up! Next update is due to be around the 24th.

'Post dem benchmarkz' guys.


----------



## Currency

Tested everything I have in this system. Sadly one 2TB WD drive's broken so I only tested one of them, not much of a score for the green, but the 840 EVO done well. Same as Shane's without RAPID but a hair faster with it 


Top two are the Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD with and without RAPID

840 EVO without RAPID





840 EVO with RAPID





OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB SSD Sata 6GB/s, key's stick on my Razer keyboard, need to clean them. Messed up the notepad twice 





WD Green, 2TB Sata 6GB/s,





@SmileMan, I only turned it on to run these speed tests. I completed the test without RAPID several times to attempt to get a higher score, but I figured I can't compete with Shane 
Must be the controller, my Gigabyte board uses Intel controller chips for the Sata devices. Don't ask me how my writes are quicker, and the reads are slower. Can't figure that one out either. 

I will test it on for some more testing, right now I installed a few games on the EVO with Win7 64bit and my random lag with Euro Truck Simulator 2 is gone, it was on the OCZ drive and my frames would go from 60 down to around 35 on Ultra settings. I knew when I built this system I may never use 16GB's of memory, but if I ever needed more than 8Gb's, at least I would have it. Since RAPID only requires 2GB's but will only use 25% or 1GB which comes first. When looking in the task manager under performance, you'll see the number of nonpaged memory usage higher when RAPID is turned on. I don't think it's going to hurt anything. So I'll take all the help I can get to have a faster system.


----------



## spirit

I've only just seen these results. Thanks for posting the results. I see a new leaderboard is due so I'm going to create one now, thanks!


----------



## spirit

New leaderboards are up! Keep posting benchmarks - you should all have at least one drive you can bench.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Here's my results on my macbook.


----------



## spirit

Great. I'll add them to the next leaderboard thanks. :good:


----------



## Agent Smith

*Desktop*.








*Laptop.





*


----------



## Virssagòn

That RAPID feature, can you use it all the time? Even at boot? If so, no one has a reason to buy something else lol...


----------



## voyagerfan99

This drive will be going in my girlfriends Macbook once I get my new 180GB Intel 530.


----------



## spirit

Good stuff guys. I've been busy lately but I see a new leaderboard is due next Sunday. I'll get one up then. :good:


----------



## spirit

Not been able to get the new scores on the leaderboard today, sorry. Been really busy! I'll get it done by next Saturday.


----------



## Virssagòn

New testing device that'll be reviewed over 2 weeks scores this:

SSD:





HDD:


----------



## PCunicorn

BTW, using SATA 3 (6 GBps)


----------



## spirit

Cheers for these Rob and Jay. I'll also post scores for some drives I've tested lately (and yes I know I am breaking my own rules by not providing a Notepad document with the drive info etc but you can be assured these are legit scores.  )


Stock 7200 RPM in a ThinkPad L540, SATA 6GB/s  (will find model no. later)







Seagate 1TB SSHD 5400 RPM 8GB Cache Buffer (in a ThinkPad L540, SATA 6GB/s)







I will aim to update the leaderboard in the coming days. If I forget bump this thread. :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

PCunicorn said:


> BTW, using SATA 3 (6 GBps)



That's a very decent score for a normal HDD! You picked the right one!


----------



## spirit

Yes that is a great score for a 7200 RPM disk! :good:


----------



## spirit

Leaderboards fully updated up to 11/06/2014.


----------



## voyagerfan99

New Crucial M500 in my E6420.






I don't have the score from the Intel 530 this drive replaced, but it's a lot better than the OEM Samsung drive that came with the laptop.


----------



## spirit

Will add these scores to the next round up. I have another drive to test too.


----------



## Virssagòn

Hey spirit, could you edit my write speeds? Write speeds only , seems like there's some variability in the results though: (the toshiba SSD)


----------



## spirit

Yup will do.


----------



## Virssagòn

Acer V3 772G:


----------



## Geoff

*2x Samsung 840 EVO's in RAID 0*





*3x 4TB 5400RPM WD Red's in RAID 5 on my Synology DS1513+ NAS over a 1Gbps ethernet link*


----------



## spirit

Geoff your second screenshot isn't working - can you fix the link please? Cheers!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Geoff your second screenshot isn't working - can you fix the link please? Cheers!



Fixed


----------



## spirit

Hitachi 7K500 running over USB 3.0. This was the hard drive that was in the ThinkPad before I replaced it with the Seagate 1TB SSHD.


----------



## PCunicorn

I have the fastest single HDD lol


----------



## Gooberman

PCunicorn said:


> I have the fastest single HDD lol



Why do you think I have 2 of them


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

PCunicorn said:


> I have the fastest single HDD lol



Are you sure?
 Some of my HDDs are 15000 RPM.
 Not sure if there are faster HDDs,but if there are,I would be afraid to use them because they could burst into flames and shatter into millions and millions of tiny pieces of metal going 20 times faster then the speed of sound lol.And that's what I am afraid of since in my data center room where I sometimes sleep I am surrounded with 4 computers plus few more extra drives (if my UAC data device is there when it's not in a security room).
 So the hell with those drives...if they even exist lol.


----------



## Geoff

Are you going to update the scores in the OP?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Are you going to update the scores in the OP?



Yes - the scores are all in my Excel spreadsheet up to this point. I will copy them into the OP at some point tonight.


----------



## PCunicorn

Why don't you just get rid of the spreadsheet and just use the text? Much easier that way.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Why don't you just get rid of the spreadsheet and just use the text? Much easier that way.



Because the spreadsheet can arrange the scores in order for me.


----------



## spirit

Leaderboard updated. :good:


----------



## spirit

I am absolutely blown away by my new Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD! I put it in the ThinkPad tonight to replace a 5400 RPM 1TB SSHD and the performance is incredible!

This SSD costs just £90 yet is the fastest SSD I've ever owned. I think it's the first one I've ever owned that has broken the 500MB/s read barrier and it is very close to 500MB/s write, too:



840 EVO 250GB 6GBs by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


Compared to the Vertex 4 128GB in my desktop that was 'the god of yesterday' (I'm pretty sure it was the fastest consumer SSD on the market before the 840 drives came out), the 840 EVO blows the Vertex 4 into oblivion...



Vertex 4 128GB 6GBs by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


And of course, the 840's RAPID mode is always very impressive indeed, but with this being a laptop and RAPID apparently using 1GB of RAM and one CPU core, I disabled it after the running the benchmark:



840 EVO 250GB 6GBs RAPID by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


I highly recommend this SSD! :good:

I've probably got one of the fastest ThinkPads in the country now.


----------



## Geoff

I don't think you should include scores with RAPID, as it's not a true indication of drive speed.

That said, here's an updated score of my two 840 EVO's in RAID 0:


----------



## spirit

Leaderboard updated.

Please note that from here on RAPID mode scores will not be appearing on the leaderboard. All existing RAPID mode scores have been removed.


Here's a 120GB SanDisk Extreme on 3GB/s in a netbook of mine. I used this SSD in my desktop once upon a time and it was way quicker on 6GB/s!


----------



## Shane

The EVOs are superb drives,I was blown away with the scores too when i got mine.

All i can say is though,Don't leave rapid mode enable fo a long period of time..Windows got corrupted when i left mine on and i had to do a re-install.


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> The EVOs are superb drives,I was blown away with the scores too when i got mine.
> 
> All i can say is though,Don't leave rapid mode enable fo a long period of time..Windows got corrupted when i left mine on and i had to do a re-install.



Yes I am so tempted to buy a 250GB EVO for the desktop to replace my 128GB Vertex 4 but I don't think I can afford to buy anything else this summer (or this year even!) since I have been on a bit of a 'spending spree' lately. 

But yes, it's a great drive and I disabled the RAPID mode pretty much straight after I ran that benchmark. I don't see myself turning it back on but it's pretty cool.

The ThinkPad is now 'oh so fast'.


----------



## mep916




----------



## spirit

Thanks for the scores - leaderboard updated! :good:


----------



## beers

#2?


----------



## Darren

RAPID Mode? I never installed anything with my Evo drive, I just plugged it in and installed Windows on it.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> RAPID Mode? I never installed anything with my Evo drive, I just plugged it in and installed Windows on it.



It's part of the Samsung Magician software that you can download and install. Came on a CD with my Evo.


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> RAPID Mode? I never installed anything with my Evo drive, I just plugged it in and installed Windows on it.


As Jason said, it's included on the Samsung Magician software.  It utilizes a portion of your RAM to increase speeds.


----------



## PCunicorn

I thought I heard once that it wore out the SSD significantly faster? Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> I thought I heard once that it wore out the SSD significantly faster? Is there any truth to that?


I never heard that, since it uses your RAM I'm not sure how it would make a measurable difference.


----------



## Virssagòn

Finally bought a lappy. I was on a low budget but got a great deal on a V3 722G from acer with a GTX 760M, i7 4710QM and a 1TB drive. I had a samsung evo laying around, so I installed the OS on that one


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> I thought I heard once that it wore out the SSD significantly faster? Is there any truth to that?





Shane said:


> All i can say is though,Don't leave rapid mode enable fo a long period of time..Windows got corrupted when i left mine on and i had to do a re-install.



It looks like it can lead to problems. I don't leave it on.

Leaderboard update coming soon guys. :good:


----------



## Geoff

I removed the RAID array I had and now have two single drives, here's the test from each one with RAPID mode disabled:





I'll still keep my RAID score though


----------



## beers

#1 RAMdisk ?


----------



## spirit

Leaderboard updated with the Samsung 840 EVO owning both the read and write leaderboards! :good:


----------



## spirit

Here's an 850 Pro 256GB - first 850 Pro in the leaderboard I think!

Interesting to see that some people's 840 EVOs are faster. This 850 Pro beats my 840 EVO.


----------



## claptonman

I think I need to test my WDs... Although the 10k was just sitting around in my pile, figured I'd test it.


----------



## kdfresh09

here are my 3 scores.  one is my raid 0 ssd set up, one is my ramdisc.  and the other is my single 1tb Seagate hard drive.  I mus tsay that I am very impressed with the performance of the mechanical hard drive here.  scores are pretty good I think


----------



## spirit

Thanks for these scores will. Will update soon. :good:


----------



## claptonman

Fastest non-RAID for read and write. 






Will be RAID0 once my other one comes in.


----------



## claptonman

RAID 0.


----------



## spirit

Scores up to December 7 2014 have been added! :good: 

Interesting to see the WD Black and Raptor drives getting owned by the Seagate Barracudas and even my WD Green! 

@kdfresh09, I am assuming that your RAM disk score is a 4GB RAM disk of the RAM in your signature? If you can confirm that for me (or if I'm wrong tell me the specs of the RAM used to make the RAM disk) then I'll add your score to the board. Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Brought my RAM up to 1600Mhz and did a RAMdisk.


----------



## spirit

^ Ok... I think you embedded the wrong image?


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> ^ Ok... I think you embedded the wrong image?



No, I didn't. What makes you think that?

It's DDR RAM, remember? Double Data Rate? Which means the 800Mhz is doubled to 1600Mhz.


----------



## spirit

The fact that your post looks like this to me:





If it's a joke, I don't get it, but it doesn't look like a RAM disk benchmark to me!


----------



## Darren

Okay now THAT is weird. Shows the correct pictures for me and Travis hasn't edited his post since.


----------



## spirit

Still shows weird pic for me. Tried Chrome and IE - same result.

The other embedded images in this thread and on this forum show correctly.


----------



## voyagerfan99

LOL that's weird. Yeah no, I posted the correct picture an Darren sees it correctly.


----------



## spirit

I did a scan with Trend last night. It removed a cookie and now the image is showing up correctly. I'll add the scores to the leaderboard today. Thanks for the submission. :good:


----------



## spirit

Leaderboard updated.

Here's my new Samsung 850 EVO 250GB in my desktop (replacing my OCZ Vertex 4 128GB which is going into my brother's new PC):





I currently own an 840 EVO, an 850 EVO and an 850 Pro (all 250GB) and they are all very good drives and all perform about the same as can be seen from the leaderboard. :good:


Here's the 64GB SSD in my Surface Pro. Impressive read speeds but the writes are a little disappointing. I guess the m4 SSDs are showing their age now (but my mum still has a Crucial m4 128GB in her desktop which is running strong though! :good


----------



## spirit

Brand new Samsung 850 EVO 500GB in Dad's machine - that's the third 850 we have in the house and the fourth Samsung SSD. :good:






Has anybody got a Samsung 830 that they can bench? I see we have a lot of scores for 840s and 850s but no 830 scores. I'm interested to see what the speed difference is!


----------



## spirit

Another new score from me, this time a Kingston SSDNow v300 480GB on SATA 6Gbps in a Dell Vostro laptop (fresh install of the Dell Windows 7 Pro SP1 x64 on here).

Read speed is good but the write speed is a little disappointing, but for a 'cheaper' SSD it's not too bad I guess.


----------



## salvage-this

We built a VMware test server.  Before we installed esxi on it we decided to run a few benches for fun 





We didn't have the right cables for the LSI RAID card that were are using now, so I wanted to test the performance of the onboard RAID card with 4 850 Pro SSDs.  A little disappointing when you consider what should be possible with a 4 SSD RAID 0.  

In case anyone is wondering I used the default 32k stripe size.





First time working with DDR4/Quad Channel.  Wow.


----------



## spirit

Awesome scores thanks! Board updated! :good:

I've also a little note about RAID-0 setups to the OP since this is the first score with a RAID-0 configuration with more than 2 drives:


*Note about RAID-0 setups*

Unless otherwise stated when posting your score, I will assume that you are using *two drives* in your RAID-0 configuration. The same is reflected in the leaderboards. 

If you've already posted a score from a RAID-0 configuration that has more than two drives in the array, please let me know so that your leaderboard entry can be amended.


----------



## tylerjrb

Got the 850 PRO 256gb in today and really impressed with it. 
Far faster than my old hyper x 3k 120gb and much more needed space . Anyway here are some benchmarks 
from the Samsung 850 pro 256gb and I thought id see how fast a RAM disk i could get and have a play around with that aswell.

Samsung non rapid mode.




Samsung Rapid mode 




RAM disk


----------



## spirit

Nice scores! Faster than the 850 Pro I benched back in November. Congrats on having the fastest single drive in reading AND writing as well as the fastest RAM disk for reading! :good: 

Leaderboard updated with Samsung dominating both the read and write boards for HDDs/SSDs and G.Skill dominating the boards for RAM disks!


----------



## Shane

Update


----------



## spirit

Great results - you come second on the read and write leaderboards! :good:


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Great results - you come second on the read and write leaderboards! :good:



Thanks,I was quite surprised at the scores actually,Considering salvage-this 4x Samsung 850 Pro 250GB (RAID-0) you don't get much additional speed for an extra 2x SSDs in the Array.

Either way,Samsung have done us good on these SSDs,Im looking forward to what future PCI-e based SSD drives come out (hopefully samsung will make some)


----------



## salvage-this

Shane said:


> Thanks,I was quite surprised at the scores actually,Considering salvage-this 4x Samsung 850 Pro 250GB (RAID-0) you don't get much additional speed for an extra 2x SSDs in the Array.



I get the feeling that it was bottlenecked by the onboard RAID for the motherboard.  I would love to test that setup again with a proper controller.

Great scores Shane!


----------



## beers

Any chance on RAMdisk cheats/hax by upping the amount of threads ?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

A mildly interesting comparison between my 840 EVO and 850 EVO


----------



## spirit

Leaderboard updated! 

I noticed too that the 840 EVO 250GB in my laptop benches faster than the 850 EVO 250GB in my desktop, but the 850 Pro 250GB in the HTPC benches faster than both. However, some people's 840s are faster than my 850 Pro. The speed depends on a few different things I guess and I guess each drive is slightly different.


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> I get the feeling that it was bottlenecked by the onboard RAID for the motherboard.  I would love to test that setup again with a proper controller.
> 
> Great scores Shane!



Yeah,That skipped my mind actually..some of those Raid cards are very expensive though. ,Well the decent ones anyway.


----------



## spirit

Just look how Samsung is dominating our drive boards and how G.Skill is dominating our RAM disk boards! :good:


----------



## Ethan3.14159

Decided to have a go with a RAMDisk


----------



## spirit

Added to the leaderboard, thanks! :good:


----------



## Geoff

New build with 3x 250GB 840 Evo's in RAID 0





Really impressed with the performance of my new rig, this is almost exactly 3x the R/W performance of a single SSD.  I don't know if it's due to the new chipset or what, as Salvage had 4x SSDs in RAID 0 and barely got a better score than just 2.


----------



## hogdaddy

Ok I finally did this.


----------



## Geoff

hogdaddy said:


> Ok I finally did this.
> 
> View attachment 6440


Something is really wrong with your setup, the Intel 750 should be getting 2GB/s easily.


----------



## hogdaddy

Ok it appears I had the wrong driver. Here is with right driver.
Still not 2GB read. Is there something else i can do?


----------



## Geoff

hogdaddy said:


> Ok it appears I had the wrong driver. Here is with right driver.
> Still not 2GB read. Is there something else i can do?
> 
> View attachment 6441


That is much better.  It could be due to a number of reasons, the first that comes to mind is that is shares PCI-E lanes with the GPU so it's possible that you are simply maxing out on available PCI-E lanes.

Check the benchmarks for the card, they got around 1,900MB/s here which is pretty close: http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1507


----------



## voyagerfan99

No official notepad info, but I did a test on a rig I built over the weekend. This was a 256GB Samsung 850 Pro.


----------



## Geoff

Jason is slacking here!


----------



## hogdaddy

OK I found out why it's not reporting true speeds after posting in the Intel forum.
"Due to limited support for large queue depths and multiple workers, the full performance of NVMe SSDs could not be seen in Crystal Disk Mark 3.0.4 . For example, the maximum read bandwidth on this build for one NVMe drive was ~ 1.5 GB/s and the maximum IOPs was ~ 150K IOPs."
I have to use Crystal Disk 5.02


----------



## Geoff

hogdaddy said:


> OK I found out why it's not reporting true speeds after posting in the Intel forum.
> "Due to limited support for large queue depths and multiple workers, the full performance of NVMe SSDs could not be seen in Crystal Disk Mark 3.0.4 . For example, the maximum read bandwidth on this build for one NVMe drive was ~ 1.5 GB/s and the maximum IOPs was ~ 150K IOPs."
> I have to use Crystal Disk 5.02
> 
> 
> View attachment 6443


Makes sense, and good to know.  Looks like these NVMe drives will need to use the 5GB tests.  Jason, want to update this to the OP?


----------



## spirit

Hey all, thanks for the new benchmarks! When I get a free moment I'll add these to the leaderboard!


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Jason is slacking here!


Leaderboard updated!

@hogdaddy I used your fastest benchmark. Great to see our first PCIe SSD in the leaderboard!


----------



## Darren

My 4K speeds are abysmal/bugged?

Laptop drive.


----------



## spirit

Not sure why the 4K speeds are so slow, but I've added your read and write scores to the leaderboard.


----------



## Geoff

Thanks!  Do you think we should separate benchmarks into separate classes for mechanical, SATA SSDs, and PCI-E SSDs?


----------



## beers

Geoff said:


> Thanks!  Do you think we should separate benchmarks into separate classes for mechanical, SATA SSDs, and PCI-E SSDs?


+1 for that


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Thanks!  Do you think we should separate benchmarks into separate classes for mechanical, SATA SSDs, and PCI-E SSDs?


Yeah I was thinking about this today actually and it would be a good idea. The speeds are so vastly different between the different classes that we'd still know who was the fastest/slowest overall. I think I'll do it!


----------



## spirit

The leaderboard has now been divided into:

PCIe SSDs Read/Write
SATA RAID SSDs Read/Write
SSDs Read/Write
HDDs Read/Write
USB Flash Drives Read/Write
RAM Disks Read/Write


----------



## hogdaddy

spirit said:


> Leaderboard updated!
> 
> @hogdaddy I used your fastest benchmark. Great to see our first PCIe SSD in the leaderboard!


Thanks!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> The leaderboard has now been divided into:
> 
> PCIe SSDs Read/Write
> SATA RAID SSDs Read/Write
> SSDs Read/Write
> HDDs Read/Write
> USB Flash Drives Read/Write
> RAM Disks Read/Write


Looks good!


----------



## spirit

I got a DataTraveller 100 G3 64GB today - quite a bit slower than the SanDisk Extreme 64GB I also own.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

All right I'll give it a shot.
Edit: Drive is a Q Series Pro.


----------



## spirit

@MyCattMaxx which specific Toshiba SSD is this?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

spirit said:


> @MyCattMaxx which specific Toshiba SSD is this?


It didn't say on the box so I looked at the drive and it's a Q Series Pro.


----------



## spirit

MyCattMaxx said:


> It didn't say on the box so I looked at the drive and it's a Q Series Pro.


Thanks. I've added it to the leaderboard. It looks like it's one of the fastest single SATA SSDs we've ever had!


----------



## spirit

Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SATA 6GBps - installed ten of these in some PCs we're setting up for a local children's charity.


----------



## salvage-this




----------



## SpriteMidr

This does actually say ComputerForum.com in it, I didn't forget it like a pleb...


----------



## spirit

Great score, one of the fastest SATA SSDs on the leaderboard! Leaderboard has been updated - and I've also added salvage-this' scores which have rather embarrassingly been here since November!


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> Great score, one of the fastest SATA SSDs on the leaderboard! Leaderboard has been updated - and I've also added salvage-this' scores which have rather embarrassingly been here since November!


----------



## SpriteMidr

Can I update my scores?
I have a RAID-1 if you are interested (then gonna run the SSD again in RAID mode rather than AHCI)...


Just lemme reboot to check something and run the test for you for the SSD 

Just remember that this is now using RAID rather than AHCI mode.





Spoiler



I know it is not allowed in the leaderboards, but I managed to get this out of RAPID mode 



If I set it to run on 0s mode, I can get this:


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> ..Just remember that this is now using RAID rather than AHCI mode.



But you only have the single SSD right, so not in RAID. 

Run again, but select your RAID volume.


----------



## Laquer Head

2 x 850 PRO in RAID0


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> But you only have the single SSD right, so not in RAID.
> 
> Run again, but select your RAID volume.


Top is RAID. Bottom is the SSD.

The entire controller is set to RAID. Not just the array itself as I cant do that.


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> Top is RAID. Bottom is the SSD.
> 
> The entire controller is set to RAID. Not just the array itself as I cant do that.



Yes, apparently my glaucoma is affecting my ability to see large, colored photos..LOL


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> Yes, apparently my glaucoma is affecting my ability to see large, colored photos..LOL



No worries 

I only lost a couple MB/s so I am not bothered. As the spoiler shows, I am running RAPID anyway.


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> No worries
> 
> I only lost a couple MB/s so I am not bothered. As the spoiler shows, I am running RAPID anyway.



Cheaty McCheaterton ^^^


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> Cheaty McCheaterton ^^^



Shame my internet upload speed is still 300kbps so I cant cheat my results quicker


----------



## beers

Those are some low RAPID scores 

Y'all cant handle the uber ram disk.


----------



## SpriteMidr

beers said:


> Those are some low RAPID scores
> 
> Y'all cant handle the uber ram disk.



Shouldn't that be in the memory thread? 

Can you somehow RAID 0 two ram disks together?


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> Those are some low RAPID scores
> 
> Y'all cant handle the uber ram disk.



We shouldn't judge a man by the size of his Ram Disk... but its a cruel world.


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> We shouldn't judge a man by the size of his Ram Disk... but its a cruel world.



Someone try a floppy disk.


----------



## johnb35

SpriteMidr said:


> Top is RAID. Bottom is the SSD.
> 
> The entire controller is set to RAID. Not just the array itself as I cant do that.



What motherboard do you have?


----------



## beers

SpriteMidr said:


> Shouldn't that be in the memory thread?
> 
> Can you somehow RAID 0 two ram disks together?


Sure, it's called dual channel  
You can get higher scores on quad channel setups.



SpriteMidr said:


> Someone try a floppy disk.


Ha, 5.25" or it doesn't count    CDM probably doesn't have a test size that would actually fit on the disk.


----------



## SpriteMidr

johnb35 said:


> What motherboard do you have?



Gigabyte Gaming 3 Z170

@spirit isnt the version F6?


----------



## johnb35

It doesn't look like you can separate the ports on that board.  On mine, you can set ports 0-4 to one setting and the rest to another or something similar, been a while since I've looked at it.


----------



## SpriteMidr

johnb35 said:


> It doesn't look like you can separate the ports on that board.  On mine, you can set ports 0-4 to one setting and the rest to another or something similar, been a while since I've looked at it.



Originally it had an odd glitch where, on naming a volume, the BIOS would hang. That was the reason for my queries on the other thread, as this is a grey area for me.


----------



## spirit

The BIOS version is indeed F6 on your board, updating from F2 to F6 did change the way you make a RAID array IIRC (some options were moved around etc).

@SpriteMidr I've added your Seagate HDD RAID scores but your existing scores for the 850 Evo are faster than the ones you posted last so I haven't added your slower scores.

@Laquer Head I've added your 850 Pro RAID-0 scores.


----------



## Laquer Head

Nice.. some people are getting great results!!


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> Nice.. some people are getting great results!!


----------



## Laquer Head

others, not so much ^^ LOL


----------



## SpriteMidr




----------



## spirit

SpriteMidr said:


> View attachment 7048


Added.

Not the slowest hard drive we've had by a long shot.


----------



## Laquer Head

Giving the laptop a go at this.


----------



## Darren

I think I cheated.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> View attachment 7614
> 
> I think I cheated.


That's impossible since SATA 3 tops out at 6Gbps.  You're either running RAID or have RAPID mode turned on.


----------



## Intel_man

Does raid even get to those speeds for reg sata 3 ssds?


----------



## Darren

Yeah I've got Momentum Cache on, that's what it is I'm sure.


----------



## Geoff

Intel_man said:


> Does raid even get to those speeds for reg sata 3 ssds?


Depends how many drives you have in RAID.  I got 1625MB/s read speeds using 3x 850 Evo's in RAID 0.


----------



## Intel_man

Yea I figured only 2 drives won't get those speeds.


----------



## Alan Naylor

Is the results from this server any good?


----------



## Geoff

My new Samsung 960 EVO M.2 SSD


----------



## Laquer Head

I was wondering how long it would take you to post up...!!


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you to post up...!!


Now I just need to RAID these things once it's safe


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> Now I just need to RAID these things once it's safe


Hell ya!


----------



## Calin

f


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> f


When did you get that M.2 drive?

Oh and @spirit lets get an update


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> When did you get that M.2 drive?
> 
> Oh and @spirit lets get an update


Between Christmas and the New Year. I should have gone with the 960 Evo, but they didn't have any in stock.
And yeah, come on, @spirit !


----------



## Agent Smith

I forgot to add to the text document that it's SATA III and the capacity is 256GB.


----------



## Geoff

Hey @spirit we could use an update


----------



## spirit

First update I've done in over a year! Sorry for the slow update - I haven't been on the forums for about 8 months (or looking at this thread for even longer!)

@Geoff, @Agent Smith and @Calin I've put your scores up and congratulations to Geoff, the 960 EVO is the single fastest drive we have benchmarked so far! 

@Darren if you want to submit a score you need to run the test again but this time with no caching to artificially inflate the results.

@Alan Naylor, thanks for submitting some scores but I see you've not logged in since October so you're probably not going to see this message but I need information about your drive(s) in the screenshots please as outlined in the first post. Annoyingly Photobucket has changed their service terms which means embedded images don't work for me anymore so you can't see my examples, but other examples in this thread will show you what I mean.


----------



## spirit

@Geoff might be interested in this one - my Lexar 2933x 64GB XQD used in the Lexar XQD card reader on USB 3.0. Seems it might be reading/writing at 440MB/s inside the D500, but it's not doing it when connected to the PC by USB 3.0. Still very quick though!




Here are the results for the SD cards I use.

SanDisk Extreme PRO 95MB/s SDXC 64GB which I use in the D500's SD slot as a backup for the XQD:

 


SanDisk Extreme 45MB/s SDHC 32GB which I use/used in the D3200 (only a single slot in that camera):

 

I also occasionally use/used a 16GB version of that same Extreme 45MB/s card.


----------



## Agent Smith

Wow, those Samys are pretty zippy.


----------



## Intel_man

Well yeah they are... fastest sequential & random r/w drives available to consumers right now.


----------



## MisterEd




----------



## beers

Yo where's my SATA RAID trophy at


----------



## OmniDyne

A testament to intelligent SLC caching and controller firmware despite using Micron 32-layer 384-Gbit 3D NAND. Interesting, especially looking back at the Samsung 850 Evo scores.


----------



## OmniDyne




----------



## beers

How you liking that SN750 bro I also got one recently.


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> How you liking that SN750 bro I also got one recently.


I like mine. Didn't feel like buying a 970 evo/pro... or sell one of my kidneys for an Intel 905p.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> Didn't feel like buying a 970 evo/pro


Cost wise it's pretty down there imo, this 1 TB heatsinked one was like $130 from WD before Christmas.  It's like, snappy and stuff.  Samsung has been good but they have some other players finally on/near parity on cost and performance.


----------



## Intel_man

The 970 evo usually sports like a $30-$40 premium over here over the SN750 or equivalent competitors. I mean... based on the benchmarks I've seen, the 970 evo is definitely faster in some applications, but not enough to warrant the premium.


----------



## OmniDyne

beers said:


> this 1 TB heatsinked





Intel_man said:


> I like mine



What are your temps at? Mine was hitting 70+ during the bench. It idles at 50 degrees. My random numbers seem low. 

I swear my system seems snappier moving from the SX8200 Pro. I like the WD Dashboard, as well.


----------



## Intel_man

OmniDyne said:


> What are your temps at? Mine was hitting 70+ during the bench. It idles at 50 degrees. My random numbers seem low.
> 
> I swear my system seems snappier moving from the SX8200 Pro. I like the WD Dashboard, as well.


Honestly didn't even check. I'll have to run the tests again and keep an eye out for the temps.

That being said, the nand flash is best when its at higher temps. It's just the controller that hates the heat.


----------



## beers

OmniDyne said:


> What are your temps at?


----------



## OmniDyne

Dayum, broke 200MB on that random


----------



## Intel_man

Here you go. Mine doesn't have a heatsink. Although... disclaimer... it's housed behind a metal bracket on the Asus Z-390-E Strix board which has a thermal pad attached to the drive too. Dunno if that would make it worse or better.


----------



## OmniDyne

Intel_man said:


> it's housed behind a metal bracket



Hmm, I'll have to try the one that came with my Aorus Z390 board. I didn't use it.


----------



## Intel_man

I also noticed that if I cranked my GPU fan speed to max, it lowers the SSD temps down by a few degrees. Since the m.2 slot on my board is above the 1st pci-e x16 slot so the air coming from the gpu heatsink hits the mobo pcb and pushes air through the m.2 area.


Like under benchmark load, it was doing 43 degrees.


----------



## OmniDyne




----------



## Intel_man

Are those the dramless ones that use the system memory as cache?


----------



## OmniDyne

They are DRAM-less but they actually don't utilize the host system memory for logical block addressing (often called host memory buffer, or HMB). Supposedly the controller hosts a sufficient amount of SRAM and/ or WD/ SanDisk developed a seriously legit pseudo SLC caching/ controller algorithm. Whatever they did, the SN550 doesn't fall victim to the same issues most DRAM-less SSDs do.


----------



## Intel_man

Hmmm... shame the SN550 isn't that cheap over here. At least not yet... I think they are routinely priced at around 10% cheaper than the SN750.


----------



## OmniDyne

Intel_man said:


> Hmmm... shame the SN550 isn't that cheap over here. At least not yet... I think they are routinely priced at around 10% cheaper than the SN750.



Oh wow, they're significantly cheaper than the SN750 here. $50 to over $100 cheaper depending on the outlet. Looks like prices for the 750 are extremely inconsistent; pricing seems messed up or way overpriced.


----------



## OmniDyne

Forgot we had a 250GB EX900 sitting unused. This drive does use a DRAM-less HMB design, interestingly. Ran it in an NZXT N7 Z370 motherboard; that board is super finicky about anything to do with PCIe. It refuses to run an Intel 660p, two separate Adata S40Gs, and a GTX 1060, all of which currently run in different computers. It took the 9700K and an RX 580 without a problem ha.

HP EX900 250GB


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just built a new rig last week. Might as well benchmark some stuff.

Here's the Sabrent 500GB Rocket NVME PCIe 4.0 M.2. Amazing what a few years of advancement has to offer.






And for shits and giggles, here's an 8GB RAMDISK using G.Skill Trident Z

DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)

Timing 16-18-18-38

CAS Latency 16


----------



## beers

I can has trophy?
2x SK Hynix Gold P31 in RAID0


----------



## SchlüppiMonster

Windows 10 VM on Xen (Debian 11)
LVM partion on 8x Seagate BarraCuda 4TB 2.5" (128MB Cache, 5400 RPM)  RAID 10 (DELL PERC H710P 1G Cache)
Disk Cache Policy Enabled

Disk Cache Policy Disabled


Windows 10 VM on VirtualManager (Debian 11)
LVM partion on 4x Samsung SSD 870 QVO 1TB  RAID 10 (DELL PERC H700 512MB Cache)


----------



## beers

SchlüppiMonster said:


> LVM partion on 4x Samsung SSD 870 QVO 1TB RAID 10 (DELL PERC H700 512MB Cache)


Nice fam, I was debating what the perf would be by populating the drive trays on this 720xd (H710p) with QVO drives, appreciate the insight.


----------



## SchlüppiMonster

Windows 10
4x Samsung SSD 870 EVO 500GB RAID 10 (DELL PERC H700 512MB Cache)


----------

